# Topics > Robotics > Robotic parks, industrial parks, research parks, amusement parks, entertainment parks >  KUKA Entertainment, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - KUKA AG

Website - kuka-entertainment.com

----------

